# Where to purchase yarns



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

There are no yarn stores in my area with the exception of 45 miles away at a walmart. Where can if find really great prices online for bulky yarn. I want to make a dozen ear warmers and it calls for bulky weight. Years ago someone sent me to a place and I loved their yarns but for the life of me the name has left my brain. TIA sis


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

www.knitpicks.com

That&#8217;s the first place that came to mind. Been buying from them for years. Reliable and good prices considering what they have. They usually have yarns on sale and clearance.

www.backalleyfibers.com is a brick and mortar store, but they will ship. They carry natural and synthetic yarns. Plymouth, Shepherd&#8217;s Wool, Madeline Tosh, Malabrigo, Classic Elite, and several other yarns ---980-672-2144&#8212;

Just call and ask. They&#8217;re friendly. Two of the owners are in my knitting guild.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Thanks, got some from knit picks and some from Yarn Supply.com.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Depending on how fancy you want the yarn to be, I have good luck with walmart.com. I usually use worsted weight and have lots of colours to choose from--many more than I can find in the store. I haven't checked for bulky yarn, but I imagine they carry it.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I never buy Walmart yarns as I've had trouble with them disintegrating after a few washes. I like the YarnBarn in Lawrence, Kansas. They ship and are very helpful. It's a wonderful day-trip to their store, plus lots of restaurants and shopping nearby. Even our men like to go. http://www.yarnbarn-ks.com/


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I like Webs at yarn.com. They have both weaving and knitting yarns, regular and closeouts. They also offer quantity discounts that really make a difference on big projects. They service has been great, too. I had problems with a batch of weaving thread for my sister's wedding coverlet, and they not only replaced the defective thread but gave me a partial refund too.


----------



## NataleeKW (Mar 28, 2017)

Craftsy.com has a great variety and always has sales. I have got a lot of great yarn there. Just make sure to look at the yardage before you order. I've been fooled before.


----------

